# 4-8 inches to night



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

This is what they have forecasted for tonight what does everyone in CNY think http://www.9wsyr.com/content/weather/snow_forecast.aspx


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More practice for the new V Plow!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks good earl. have fun


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like payuppayuppayuppayup to me earl.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

enjoy it. ill keep looking at the rain hoping it will change but it doesnt


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

no1 cares earl!:waving: Just you crying like a girl over another snowstorm!


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

We have about an inch on the ground and they say 4 to 6 by morning, -but it could mix with sleet/ice... Just got back from Florida, -what a difference!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

tls22;672224 said:


> no1 cares earl!:waving: Just you crying like a girl over another snowstorm!


apparently somebody forgot to tell Tim that Earl is twice his size, literally

That, might leave a mark.

Yea and who cares about snow anyway.......Earl?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Indyplower;672235 said:


> apparently somebody forgot to tell Tim that Earl is twice his size, literally
> 
> That, might leave a mark.
> 
> Yea and who cares about snow anyway.......Earl?


puh please, he is just a warm cuddely pup inside! More bark then bite!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

bigearl;672135 said:


> This is what they have forecasted for tonight what does everyone in CNY think http://www.9wsyr.com/content/weather/snow_forecast.aspx


Hey...That was suppose to be our snow...I just called Canada, and by 7:00 AM they are all turning on their fans...South and slightly to the west...if my calculations serve me right


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Well the news just upped their snowfall projections: -Now 6 to 12 inches by morning and more snow during the day tomorrow for the Utica/Marcy, NY area!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

6-10 for here wow is it cold out brrrr.....


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

F250 Boss v;672310 said:


> Well the news just upped their snowfall projections: -Now 6 to 12 inches by morning and more snow during the day tomorrow for the Utica/Marcy, NY area!


all I know is I'm going out an hr earlier than I usually do.payup Hope utica doesnt get hit like they did a few xmas's ago. Didnt you get like 3.5 ft that year? I grew up in Boonville so I understand ft of snow but lake effect is a whole different ball game then "Coastal Storms".


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

tls22;672240 said:


> puh please, he is just a warm cuddely pup inside! More bark then bite!


Thats why they call him Tiny Timmy and I'm BIG EARL. Besides I think I picked a french fryout of my beard bigger than timmy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Drop the blade a few times for me guys lol. take some pics if you can too.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;672383 said:


> Thats why they call him Tiny Timmy and I'm BIG EARL. Besides I think I picked a french fryout of my beard bigger than timmy


I think there is a small village lost in ur beard! Earl your just acting tuff to make up for other short comings!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like we got that 4-8 maybe even more.

wow the plow truck is covered with snow again.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

It's about 10:30AM an so far we have about 9-10" on the ground, and it's still coming down. But this is nothing like we got some years back, -just a fairly routine event for here. They say it's supposed to stop by early afternoon. We'll see. Boonville and Tug Hill are a whole other story!!!!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

you guys are so damn lucky all we get is rain and more rain


----------

